# Chihuahua names!



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I just thought I'd post some of my favorite names. Hehe, um, enjoy?

Paris
Tinkerbelle
Snoop Dogg
Lil' Bow Wow
Satine
Jezebelle
Lola
Isabelle
Scooby Doo
Scrappy Doo
Talula


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

Lil bow wow... :lol:


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

AWW I WENT TO THE SHELTER A FEW YEARS AGO AND THEY HAD two dogs that were brothers named scooby and scrappy doo.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Lol! I've always wanted to have two dogs and name them Scooby and Scrappy! But, things haven't worked out that way so far. I call my other dog, Inu, Scooby all the time and she answers. But, she answers to all sorts of things, so it's not really the same. ;D


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

my favs
Paco
Zero
Pip
Yoda
Stitch
Lelu
Lilo

Maverick and Goose


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

:roll: here are some of mine...

belle
holly
paris
henry
ocean
barny
blake
bruce
katie
loui
peter
nala
simba
kiara
and thats ill i can think about at the mo[/img]


----------



## starchi (Sep 20, 2004)

i wanted to call my baby pebbles, then get a little boy chi and name him bam bam! :love6: 

m x


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

*i like these names*

Mr snuggles of course
tinkerbell
Biggles
Lilly
Princess(my kittens name)
Milo(my other cats name too hehe)
Lucy
Amiee
Bella
Fluffy
Chic
Rose
Sugar
snowflake


----------



## Daphne (Oct 9, 2004)

petrol
diesel
miu miu
kurant
abbie
junior
tiny
tiffy (tiffany)
taxi
twinki
twinnie
golden
brownie
abel
belsy
Pinky
whitney
ossey
ocean
mika
blackie
posh
coollie
bel bel
bubbles
jezel
jewel
zeus
linkin


----------

